# Sports!



## glamdoll (Nov 11, 2007)

Is anyone here into sports? If yes, which ones and what team?

I love soccer!! I watch Mexican League though, so I like Guadalajara, and Mexico national team. Beckham is my fave HOT player, but skilled player would have to be Ronaldhino!

Also I like Football. Cowboys/Bears!! I love Tony Romo he is a good QB and HOT!!! hehe


----------



## AppleDiva (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes, I like Sports.  Back in the day I used to watch Hockey playoffs, but not much now.  I like football (pro and college), basketball, baseball (but I refuse to watch it on the telly!)  Thankfully, most of the teams that I like are doing well or have done well over the past 7 years.  
My fave athlete is Tom Brady (yum-oh!!)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I like to watch Pardon The Interruption on ESPN every week day as well as ESPN News (every now and again!)


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 12, 2007)

i like sports too! I love watching football and baseball.
I love the seahawks but I don't really have time to keep up with any particular teams, so i just watch whatevers on! 
My favorite part about sports is going to the games though thats like my favorite thing.


----------



## sophistichic (Nov 12, 2007)

I love sports... I play pro beach volleyball but I LOVE LOVE LOVE watching football, especially when my hunni plays~! I love hockey too... and during the World Cup a few years ago I FELL IN LOVE with soccer! YAY BECKHAM!


----------



## glamdoll (Nov 12, 2007)

I love High School and College football too! specially going to the games! thats my fave! hehehe boys in tights is never a bad thing


----------



## Leilani78 (Nov 19, 2007)

yay! i love sports! 

Basketball: University of the Pacific (go tigers!), San Antonio Spurs (oh tim duncan i loved u from the days when u were a rookie and glad u beat kobe for rookie of the year), and the Golden State Warriors (my bf's fav. team)

Hockey: San Jose Sharks (but omg they are really pissing me off this season) 

Baseball: Boston Red Sox (I started to watch baseball in the middle of the season that they broke the curse in 2004) Oakland A's, San Francisco Giants (I only watch them when we get tickets to watch them at home. haha. I love the food there)

Volleyball: University of Hawaii- women's vball of course, but the men too bc they are cute. haha. and i grew up watching Dave Shoji coach. 

yea.. those are some of my favorite teams to watch. kinda random with the pro teams, but hawaii basically has no pro teams. hehe.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Nov 19, 2007)

<------------ Fan of Green Bay Packers 9/1 BAY BAY!!!!!!!! WOOT WOOT


----------



## Leilani78 (Nov 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_<------------ Fan of Green Bay Packers 9/1 BAY BAY!!!!!!!! WOOT WOOT_

 
yay packers! they are my defense in my fantasy football league.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Nov 27, 2007)

Ha, I love watching sports, especially football and baseball. 

Football (NFL) - New Orleans Saints 
Football (college) - USF (woo! we're going to the Sun Bowl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
Baseball - Boston Red Sox (been a fan of the Sox since I was young, a long time ago in VA they showed only three teams regularly, and you were either a Yankees fan, a Braves fan, or a Sox fan. Guess which one I picked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm a college football fan...OK, I'm really a HUSKERS football fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (that probably doesn't help the Nebraska stereotype, does it?). But in my defense, I will also watch Husker Volleyball - I used to play in high school and they are the only good team we've got right now.  Oh yeah, and I love going to the CWS, whether or not Nebraska or Creighton is playing.  The whole atmosphere is a blast.

GO HUSKERS - and find us a new coach T.O.!!


----------



## choozen1ne (Nov 27, 2007)

I am a huge sports fan , I love the New York Yankees   ,and the New England Patriots , so many nice looking guys in sports - its like eye candy


----------



## clslvr6spd (Nov 27, 2007)

I can watch formula 1 racing all day and the same with motorcycle racing...
Pro football: Chicago Bears! GO BEARS!!! 
College football: Cal Bears and Texas longhorns


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Nov 28, 2007)

I love football (soccer) I have a season ticket, and go every home game!. My team are Everton ( a team from Liverpool)


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Nov 28, 2007)

I Love Football !!! Go Giants
And I LOVE LACROSSE- I miss playing it and would pay lots of $$ to find an adult league


----------



## CeCe88 (Oct 6, 2008)

i absolutely love hockey 
i love the Buffalo Sabres and the Chicago blackhawks


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 6, 2008)

Football - Dallas Cowboys and Green Bay Packers 
Basketball - Mavericks, Spurs, Lakers and Miami Heat (in that order)


----------



## GlossyAbby (Oct 6, 2008)

I love sports. College football is my favorite to watch!


----------



## trojanchick99 (Oct 6, 2008)

I am a sports nut.  Only child, dad was a jock.

My favorite is College Football.  My team if you couldn't guess is USC. I'm an alum.  I also worship Pete Carroll. What he has done with the program is nothing short of amazing.  My favorite player right now is Mark Sanchez.  I love the way he plays and he is the first Mexican-American QB in USC history.  Viva Sanchez!

NFL- Grew up a 49er fan, but now just watch for former USC players.  Love watching Reggie with the Saints, Troy Polamalu with the Steelers, and on and on.

MLB- Dodgers!!!!  I'm going to an NLCS game.  I cannot believe it.

NBA- Lakers.  But I'm not a huge fan of basketball.

I also love smaller sports like Water Polo, Volleyball, Swimming where I follow my Trojans.


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

I love NBA when I am in the US, its fun to watch..

My fella is a big baseball fan so I end up watching a lot of that too!


----------



## Shaquille (Oct 7, 2008)

I am as well a sport lover!!

I used to love soccer before I met my husband. Then I shifted to Football (my husband used to work for NFL Europe). I got lots of free tickets for football, really enjoyed it.

Just few weeks ago I watched Singapore F1 GP. I used to watch only the Malaysian one when I am in Asia, but now since Singapore has it I am lovin' it even more.

I am always so enthusiast during Olympics. I am planning to go to one of the Vancouver 2010 games - hopefully the hockey final and hopefully Canada is in. 

I wish I was an athlete..


----------



## yodagirl (Oct 7, 2008)

I _loove_ baseball! I'm mostly a Red Sox girl, but pretty much love watching any game thats on...no matter who is playing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it!


----------



## Pnk85 (Oct 9, 2008)

I love college football, the passion of the fans and players are just amazing.

I also like soccer, baseball (Yankees), and basketball.


----------



## luhly4 (Oct 11, 2008)

i loveeee sports VERY much. haha

*MLB* - chicago CUBS. what a disappointing post season, huh?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*NHL* - chicago blackhawks, can't wait to see how the season goes. <3333

*NBA* - chicago bulls

*NFL* - chicago bears


----------

